# Windsucking horse



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Buying horses is buyer beware, and on top of that you disclosed the information. I don’t know what others will say, but I think you are legally in the clear.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Horses ard a product of their total environment. That includes those handling them. They change in response to what is around them. 

I wish people would realize this. Reading these forums one would easily get the idea that those that have ever sold a horse are the most dishonest group of people on earth. Far from true.

You disclosed and they purchased. End of story. You could let them know how the horse was kept that created a situation it was mild as when you owned.

I guess the same can be said of those selling vehicles. My nephew is catching hell from the person he sold his to. She wants him to repair various things he told her were wrong when she bought it or refund her money.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You did disclose the windsucking so you were honest upfront about it 

The fact that the horse is currently doing it more frequently is almost certainly linked to his change in home and probably management regime, which is down to the new owner and not to you.

Since you did disclose it, it was their responsibility to do some research on windsucking, talk to their vet about it so I can't see they would have anything to legally force you to take the horse back


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That is up to you whether you want to or can take the horse back and give a refund. If you don't want to, then tell them that the windsucking was disclosed and maybe offer solutions that worked for him to curb the behavior.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You disclosed the horse was a {mild} wind-sucker_ while in your ownership._

Now that the animal has gone to others if he has developed into something other than what you knew that is _not_ your fault nor problem.
To me, would be the same as selling a horse who had 4 good legs, but a month into being sold the horse trips and breaks a bone...
Is that "your" fault...
Not to me.. 

As has been said by others... *The horse is a product of its environment, how it lives and is interacted with..* 
What ever you had the new owners don't but that is_ not_ your fault..... 
_You disclosed the issue to them._ _*In your care and ownership the horse wind-sucked occasionally.*_
It* is* the buyers responsibility to find what is triggering the frequency of that action to be different from your seldom to their often and a lot.
I hope you put the "wind-sucker" in your Bill of Sale description....makes the situation much easier to deal with.
No refund in my eyes. If you did not disclose then you can be made to take the animal back and refund think by law...otherwise buyer beware you understand what it is you are purchasing.
🐴...


----------

